# Rental Car - GST claim?



## ubernotes (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi,
I've rented a car to trial Uber. My questions is when I want to fill my BAS, can I claim the GST amount of my rental charge? 
Thanks


----------



## Idiocracy (Jan 13, 2018)

33 views, no replies. Ok I'll bite!



ubernotes said:


> I've rented a car to trial Uber.


That was your second mistake. The first was signing up. 

The third mistake is: "Anyone who doesn't know how to run small business bookkeeping and complete a BAS should not be an Uber Driver."

It's a Cart before the Horse scenario.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

You can claim the business use percentage as a GST credit. If your rental is $275/week inc GST and you had 100% business use, you could claim a $25/week GST credit. If you had 50% business use, you could claim a $12.50/week GST credit.


----------



## Still Standing (Nov 2, 2017)

And don’t forget you can claim the entire rental amount as a tax deduction if use it entirely for Uber,make sure you keep a logbook ,so you can claim all of your fuel as a tax deduction and a GST deduction.
Renting is possibly a great way to go ,no maintenance bills, no insurance bills no rego bills etc, works out about the same as buying a 30000 car for Uber over 5 years. If you work full time !


----------



## IamAUberDriver (Feb 23, 2017)

Idiocracy said:


> 33 views, no replies. Ok I'll bite!
> 
> That was your second mistake. The first was signing up.
> 
> ...


You mean to be a Uber driver you have to complete Master degree or PHD on Business and Accounting?


----------

